# IBS Symptoms and Menstrual Cramps



## 22796 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi!I was diagnosed with IBS in September of 2004 and I must admit I have not been good about eliminating caffeine and alcohol from my diet.I want to see if you any of you have experienced the same symptoms. Over the holiday week, I consumed quite a bit of alcohol and after 4 glasses of wine on New Year's Eve, the following day, I had menstrual cramps, abdominal discomfort,gas and slight nausea which caused me to throw up. Has anyone experienced this type of thing with IBS or did I confuse this with a 24 hour bug?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome kathrine


----------



## 19621 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi there, yes.. I generally find this symptom after alcohol, especially wine as it is very acidic. You dont need much to irritate the IBS. I also find that I get alot of stomach cramps in the morning and a general feeling of unwellness. I try to avoid having anymore than 2 glasses of wine and make sure I drink alot of water, I still have the gas in the morning but not the nausea etc.. Unfortunately if you like your wine you have to put up with the symptoms. I have learnt my limit. We already give up so much with having IBS I won't give up the wine altogether.Good luck


----------



## 16902 (Jan 12, 2006)

I get terrible abdominal discomfort, gas and nausea from drinking alcohol. I have managed to cut down, but when others are having a drink around me I feel as though I am missing out


----------

